# Hobbyist's First DAW Build (Updated June 19th, 2014) Components Ordered



## DaddyO (Jun 17, 2014)

** UPDATED June 19, 2014 **


I posted my initial situation, questions and approach in another thread here: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=39237 .


Summary of situation: 
*Me and My Music:* Hobbyist, VI's only, full orchestra classical style projects
*Next Major Computer Overhaul:* At least 5 years, must get this right
*Currently Running:* Cubase 7.5 with VSL SE Vol 1 and 1 PLUS on VI Pro (no VE Pro yet), Valhalla Room, VIrtual Sound Stage
*Own But Not Using:* Kontakt 5, Cinematic Strings 2, sidelined because hardware limited to 8GB RAM
*Networking:* Not sure that I will network DAW on new computer with existing computer, may wait on that until my next computer. Current computer is Core2 Quad Q8300 2.5 GHz with 8 GB max RAM, and I have no budget to upgrade it.


*Goal*
Quality stable platform, able to run more demanding libraries and plugins (but no Play), as much future-proof as budget allows, compromises expected.


Components::

*MOBO:* 
Socket 1150 ASUS Z-97 Pro ($195) 

*CPU:*
Intel Core i7-4790K ($340)

*MEMORY:*
Corsair Vengeance CAS 9 DDR3-1600 ($320)

*STORAGE:* ** UPDATED **
2 x Samsung 840 Evo 120 GB SSD ($80 each)
will add another SSD before too long

*GRAPHICS:* ** UPDATED **
Will buy a graphics card later but soon, for now will use integrated graphics.


*POWER SUPPLY:*
Corsair RM750 Power Supply ($109), fully modular, 80+ Gold

*CASE*:
Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl ($80)

*COOLING*:
Noctua U9B SE2 CPU Cooler ($50)
Extra 140mm Case Fans from Fractal ($25)

OPTICAL DRIVE:
Samsung DVD Drive ($20)

*OS*: ** UPDATED **
Windows 8.1 (OEM ($99)
Chose to go with Standard rather than Pro

*Stage One Total*: $1393
*Budget Target*: $1200 to $1300
*Budget Max:* $1500

I DID IT, Thanks to everyone's help!


Suggestions, comments are welcome. I will update this post as things develop.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Hobbyist's First DAW Build June 2014: MOBO and Processor*

I have received a suggestion in another forum that I consider a socket 2011 board with a 4790K cpu. The 4790K does not appear to be too much more money (thought the MOBO will be more as well), and some socket 2011 boards will give me 64 GB RAM capability down the line with 8 slots. Any comments, from personal experience or otherwise?


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Hobbyist's First DAW Build June 2014: MOBO and Processor*



DaddyO @ Tue Jun 17 said:


> I have received a suggestion in another forum that I consider a socket 2011 board with a 4790K cpu.



Well ignore it, because that CPU is for socket 1150 mobos.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Hobbyist's First DAW Build June 2014: MOBO and Processor*



Ozymandias @ Tue Jun 17 said:


> DaddyO @ Tue Jun 17 said:
> 
> 
> > I have received a suggestion in another forum that I consider a socket 2011 board with a 4790K cpu.
> ...



Thanks for the heads up, that's probably my misunderstanding of him. I guess he was suggesting the better processor for the socket 1150 than the 4770K I was considering, and then as a separate matter he was suggesting that a socket 2011 board would be much more suitable for my orchestral VI work. No doubt he's correct on that, but I'm wondering if that will, along with a more expensive processor, bust my budget and force unwanted compromises on other components. These are the kinds of questions where I hope to benefit from others' experience.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Hobbyist's First DAW Build June 2014: MOBO and Processor*

If you want to make this rig last for years and have a stable BIOS w/o needing updates, go with Supermicro.
Their boards are designed and specifically built for large RAM footprints.

This would be similar to building your own Mac Pro at half the price.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Hobbyist's First DAW Build June 2014: MOBO and Processor*



chimuelo @ Tue Jun 17 said:


> If you want to make this rig last for years and have a stable BIOS w/o needing updates, go with Supermicro.
> Their boards are designed and specifically built for large RAM footprints.
> 
> This would be similar to building your own Mac Pro at half the price.



Suggestion noted, I'm not familiar with Supermicro, I'll have to check into that. Thanks.

Edited to add: Looking at their site is bewildering for this non-hyper-techie, I can't even see any pricing information. Can you suggest something specific that might give me an idea of whether or not this affordable for me, and whether or not it's overkill for my purposes?


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Hobbyist's First DAW Build June 2014: MOBO and Processor*

Updated my OP to reflect my findings that pursuing Socket 2011 would likely bust my budget. If I missed something and I'm wrong on this, I'm wide open to suggestion.

** EDITED TO ADD **

It's funny, but experience has taught me that, while future-proofing is good, what looks at the time like future-proofing sometimes ends up being unsatisfactory, because aspects of the future cannot be predicted. Something "must have" comes along that a spendier MOBO/CPU now just won't support. My guess is in 5 years I'll have to invest in another MOBO and processor no matter what I choose today. 

Thus it makes sense to me to stick to my budget, and save that money for my purchase 5 years from now. I'll live with 32 GB max until then. If I'm running a few years behind the curve tech-wise, that's okay with me. At least I'm not running up debt I can't pay off in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Hobbyist's First DAW Build (Updated late June 17th 2014): Next Step, Memory*

I've update my OP late this evening (my time) to reflect progress and decisions made so far and opening the next item for consideration, memory.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 18, 2014)

Based on your own trials, you should be able to tell if 16GB is enough for you currently.
I would expect 16 to be limiting though. As you get more and more into the world of V.I., you will find yourself obtaining more and more sample libraries, which are getting bigger and bigger.
i recommend going with 32GB straight away.
(i am currently comfortable with 64GB)


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Hobbyist's First DAW Build (Updated late June 17th 2014): Next Step, Memory*

I have 16 Gb, and this is not enough for me (unfortunately, 16 Gb is the maximum for my computer). Really annoying with larger templates (clicks, slow system). My advice is to get 32Gb.


----------



## TravB (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Hobbyist's First DAW Build (Updated late June 17th 2014): Next Step, Memory*

Not all memory is created equal, by a longshot, and not all memory is compatible. Motherboard manufacturers test a variety of memory modules for compatibility for each model of motherboard and generally post the list of recommended brands and part numbers on their website, often referred to as a QVL or Qualified Vendors List.

For example, the list of compatible memory modules for an ASUS Z97 Pro motherboard can be found here:

http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z97 ... pDesk_QVL/

Please note the memory modules listed on these QVL reports are not the only memory modules that may work because it is simply impossible to test every memory module available on every motherboard -- but it is always the best place to start when deciding on memory for a motherboard.

Most of the quality memory manufacturers do their own compatibility testing, and generally offer a searchable database on their website to recommend memory for your specific model motherboard as well.

For the majority of the DAWs I've built, Corsair Memory has been my first choice. Crucial and Kingston on a few occasions as well, and all with outstanding results.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Hobbyist's First DAW Build (Updated late June 17th 2014): Next Step, Memory*

Jdiggity and Matthijs,

Thanks, yes I will definitely get 32 GB, the question I'm going to have to face is whether my budget is going to force me to start with just 16 GB in order to complete the initial build. I hope not.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Hobbyist's First DAW Build (Updated late June 17th 2014): Next Step, Memory*

TravB,

Thanks for the tip about MOBO mfg's website recommendations. I wouldn't have thought of that. Thanks for going to the trouble to link me to the Z97 recommendations. I'll be looking at them momentarily!


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Hobbyist's First DAW Build (Updated late June 17th 2014): Next Step, Memory*

Okay, having looked both at ASUS' qualified RAM and G-Skill's MOBO compatibility list (Corsair's website wasn't responding properly), I have come up with two 32 GB targets:

G-Skill Ripjaws X Series 32 GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 ($296), CAS 10
Corsair Vengeance 32 GB (4 x 8 GB) DDR3-1600 ($320), CAS 9

Comments or other recommendations?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 18, 2014)

With RAM, try to get a model with a Cas Latency of less than 10. In the item description or specifications, it will say something CL10, or CL9. Or even 9-9-9-24. Aim for CL9 or under.
This of course is just my personal preference.

For budgeting reasons, stick with 32GB for now, then after you add your Case, Graphics Card, Hard Drives, and CPU Cooler you can dial back to 16GB RAM if you went over your limit.
And if you find you have a few hundred to spare, get an SSD. You'll end up buying them in the future anyway.


----------



## TravB (Jun 18, 2014)

All other things being equal, lower Cas Latency memory is a little faster -- and usually more expensive. Is it enough difference to matter? That's debatable. However, be VERY careful, not all 8GB memory modules at the lower CL settings can be used in 4 memory slots at the same time! The last column on the QVL report will indicate if the memory module in question will work in all 4 slots simultaneously.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 18, 2014)

Jdiggity1 @ Wed Jun 18 said:


> With RAM, try to get a model with a Cas Latency of less than 10. In the item description or specifications, it will say something CL10, or CL9. Or even 9-9-9-24. Aim for CL9 or under.
> This of course is just my personal preference.
> 
> For budgeting reasons, stick with 32GB for now, then after you add your Case, Graphics Card, Hard Drives, and CPU Cooler you can dial back to 16GB RAM if you went over your limit.
> And if you find you have a few hundred to spare, get an SSD. You'll end up buying them in the future anyway.



Thanks.

The Corsair has CAS 9, the G-Skill CAS 10, I guess that's why the Corsair is a little more expensive. If CAS 9 is a sort of minimum standard for DAW RAM, then my choice is made for me. 

You're reading my mind re: starting the plan with with 32 GB unless and until it becomes impossible. I'm pretty much willing to make other compromises before compromising on that.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 18, 2014)

TravB @ Wed Jun 18 said:


> All other things being equal, lower Cas Latency memory is a little faster -- and usually more expensive. Is it enough difference to matter? That's debatable. However, be VERY careful, not all 8GB memory modules at the lower CL settings can be used in 4 memory slots at the same time! The last column on the QVL report will indicate if the memory module in question will work in all 4 slots simultaneously.



Both the Corsair and the G-Skill in my earlier post show as working with 4 DIMM's on ASUS' QVL report, thanks for the heads up that got me to double-check.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Hobbyist's First DAW Build (Updated June 18th 2014 9:00 am): Next Step, Storage*

Updated my OP to reflect my chosen RAM options. Rapidly eating up my budget, as expected. I may have to follow a multi-stage plan with regard to storage, starting with a couple of 7200 RPM mechanical drives with the initial build and moving to SSD's when I can afford to add them. I still have to factor in power supply, case, cooling, and graphics. Storage and graphics are two places where I can compromise initially. I'd rather do that than cut back to 16 GB of RAM.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Hobbyist's First DAW Build (Updated June 18th 2014 9:00 am): Next Step, Storage*

Question: Since at this point I'm thinking seriously of postponing the purchase of SSD's to a second build stage, is it better to move to two HDD's of 1TB each, or one HDD of 2TB with partitions?

It would seem to me that two HDD's gives me some redundancy in case one of them starts having problems or fails.


----------



## TravB (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Hobbyist's First DAW Build (Updated June 18th 2014 9:00 am): Next Step, Storage*



DaddyO @ Wed Jun 18 said:


> Question: Since at this point I'm thinking seriously of postponing the purchase of SSD's to a second build stage, is it better to move to two HDD's of 1TB each, or one HDD of 2TB with partitions?



Not sure what definition of "storage" you are using, but two 1TB drives will have twice the throughput of a single 2TB drive -- which can be a major boost in performance of sample streaming libraries if using conventional drives instead of SSDs.

For a DAW, I generally recommend several drives for optimal performance (advising against drive partitioning) and organization...

Drive 1 - Operating System and Application Software
Drive 2 - Audio tracks
Drive 3 - Sample libraries (often more than 1 hard drive)
Drive 4 - Backups, System images, misc storage, etc. (usually in a removable bay)


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Hobbyist's First DAW Build (Updated June 18th 2014 9:00 am): Next Step, Storage*

I'm modifying that last post idea.

I can get a Samsung 840 Evo 120 GB ($80) for OS, and get a Western Digital Caviar Black series 1TB HDD ($90) for everything else for now. Then add a 250 GB SSD later for use with my VSL samples.

Total outlay for storage, $170.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Hobbyist's First DAW Build (Updated June 18th 2014 9:00 am): Next Step, Storage*



TravB @ Wed Jun 18 said:


> DaddyO @ Wed Jun 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Question: Since at this point I'm thinking seriously of postponing the purchase of SSD's to a second build stage, is it better to move to two HDD's of 1TB each, or one HDD of 2TB with partitions?
> ...



Understood. I've seen you (or somebody else?) post this recommendation. It's ideal, but I'm already burning through my budget in a way that is going to force compromises. I'm thinking for now of one SSD 120 GB (OS and perhaps key applications like Cubase) and a 1TB HDD for everything else for now, then add a 250 GB SSD later and migrate my VSL samples to that.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Hobbyist's First DAW Build (Updated June 18th 2014 10:40 am): Next Step, Power Supply*

Updated my OP to reflect initial choices for storage.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Hobbyist's First DAW Build (Updated June 18th 2014 10:40 am): Next Step, Power Supply*

Chose Corsair RM 750 Power Supply, fully modular, 80+ Gold

Chose either Fractal R4 Black Pearl or NZXT H2 Classic Silent White for case.

Updated OP to reflect this.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Hobbyist's First DAW Build (Updated June 18th 2014 11:10 am): Next Step, Cooling*

Next up, Cooling. 

I will need help with this one. Never had to bother with it before, and I know my choice of MOBO, CPU, and the pursuit of overclocking make this important.

Can somebody give me some broad pointers on how to pursue this? I'm aware that you have be careful that things will fit and not bump into, for example, the RAM.

I'm inclined against water cooling. Not sure if that's cheaper or more expensive, but the idea of liquid next my CPU scares me. It's probably stupid to feel this way, because people do it, but I like the idea of fans better. 

I figure I will need both a CPU fan and extra case fans. My MOBO choice looks to have excellent support for all this.

So if someone wants to educate me or point me to a source on the subject, that would be helpful. I'll try to do some Googling in the meantime.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Hobbyist's First DAW Build (Updated June 18th 2014 11:10 am): Next Step, Cooling*

One thing I notice is the range of fan RPM's. I assume for a DAW that you want one with a range that can spin more slowly when possible and faster when needed? 

For example, the Cooler Master V6 GT on the MOBO QDL has a range of 800-2200 RPM. The Cooler Master TPC 812, also on the QDL, has a range of 600-2400 RPM. This latter is also more expensive, $71 compared to $50. I figure the extra $20 is worth it for this feature alone? The TPC 812 also under "Bearing Type" shows "Sleeve." Is that good or bad?


----------



## TravB (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Hobbyist's First DAW Build (Updated June 18th 2014 11:10 am): Next Step, Cooling*

Water cooling can be rather attractive and capable low overclock temps, but pump and fan radiator noise can be louder than some people are willing to put up with. Personally, I find water cooling for DAW overclocking unnecessary and too risky.

I've use various Zalman and Noctua coolers over the years (most recently the Noctua NH-C14 140mm), all with outstanding results with reliable/stable/cool CPU overclocks. There are of course other brands known to perform well, but my excellent experience with these two brands have kept me from experimenting with others.

Back when I was designing/building a lot of DAWs, I used this website to research CPU coolers, fans, etc.

http://www.silentpcreview.com/Recommended_Heatsinks


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Hobbyist's First DAW Build (Updated June 18th 2014 11:10 am): Next Step, Cooling*

Thanks Trav, I got a recommendation of a Noctua NH U9B, which is fine budget-wise. I checked my case specs to see if it would fit and it looks to do so. So I think I've put Cooling to bed allowing for extra case fans and thermal compound. I've updated my OP.

I'll now take a look at my final category, a decent 1 GB Graphics Card.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Hobbyist's First DAW Build (Updated June 18th 2014 11:10 am): Next Step, Cooling*

The ASUS QDL lists both AMD and NVidia graphics cards. Any reason to choose one over the other?


----------



## TravB (Jun 18, 2014)

DaddyO, for your $1500 budget, have you considered a StudioCat PC? I just priced one with a 4790, 32GB RAM, 3 hard drives... came in under $1500! Besides, Jim Roseberry, StudioCat owner is the best in the custom DAW business -- takes ALL the guesswork out of hoping you choose the right parts and it all goes together OK.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 18, 2014)

TravB @ Wed Jun 18 said:


> DaddyO, for your $1500 budget, have you considered a StudioCat PC? I just priced one with a 4790, 32GB RAM, 3 hard drives... came in under $1500! Besides, Jim Roseberry, StudioCat owner is the best in the custom DAW business -- takes ALL the guesswork out of hoping you choose the right parts and it all goes together OK.



I haven't. Every time I checked out custom DAW computers it looked like you got WAY less bang for your buck than building it yourself. I never specifically checked out Studio Cat. I'm almost finished with my initial run at this process. Once I get that done, perhaps I'll check things out with Jim. 

The thing is, he needs to be paid for his time and effort and make a profit. Unless he's getting some serious parts discounts it's hard to see how he can do it for what I can. However, like I said, on your recommendation I'll check it out before moving forward.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Hobbyist's First DAW Build (Updated June 18th 2014 11:10 am): Next Step, Cooling*

Okay, since my MOBO has integrated graphics I'm going to forgo a graphics card for now. Thanks for everybody's help, I'm going to consider my initial build choices as wrapped up and probably call it a day once I update my OP.


----------



## TravB (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Hobbyist's First DAW Build (Updated June 18th 2014 11:10 am): Next Step, Cooling*



DaddyO @ Wed Jun 18 said:


> Okay, since my MOBO has integrated graphics I'm going to forgo a graphics card for now. Thanks for everybody's help, I'm going to consider my initial build choices as wrapped up and probably call it a day once I update my OP.



Remember, it's the CPU that actually has the onboard graphics, the motherboard merely provides the connections to it. Be aware that while the graphics chip integrated into the CPU is very capable, it must share system RAM for video/graphics, leaving less available for the OS and those huge templates well all like.

An inexpensive dedicated graphics card (e.g. ~$35 ATI 5450) will have it's own video RAM, and is more than capable of handling DAW chores.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Hobbyist's First DAW Build (Updated June 18th 2014 11:10 am): Next Step, Cooling*



TravB @ Wed Jun 18 said:


> DaddyO @ Wed Jun 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, since my MOBO has integrated graphics I'm going to forgo a graphics card for now. Thanks for everybody's help, I'm going to consider my initial build choices as wrapped up and probably call it a day once I update my OP.
> ...



Yeah, I can do that and still fit just under my max budget. Or I could put my remaining budget room into moving from the WD HDD to another SSD. If I move to Crucial SSD's I just might be able to do that. I just wanted to wrap up the essentials so that tomorrow I can go beyond PC Parts Picker and nail down my sources and pricing. Thanks so much for your input, Trav.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 19, 2014)

Updated OP to reflect:

1. The decision to break up the build into two stages, postponing the purchase of SSD's and a graphics card until stage two. I did this because I did not want to freak my wife out with the initial build costs, but also because I wanted to make the best decisions for the long term with less budget constraint. While essential components (MOBO, CPU, CPU Cooler, Power Supply, Case, etc.) are all necessary "up front," this is not the case with Storage and Graphics. How the system performs under my actual current use will probably end up determining how soon I need to get SSD's and/or a graphics card. If and when I need 'em, I'll get 'em. 

2. I purchased my Stage One components, and because of the two stage decision I am within a few dollars of my target range!

Thanks again to all who helped.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 19, 2014)

Okay, so I lied. There were a few items I had yet to order.

At the last minute, after reading about recent high failure rates on the HDD I had chosen, I decided instead to order two Samsung 840 Evo 120 GB SSD's at $80 apiece. I will probably add a third for Stage Two.

I also found a Full Version of WIndows 8.1 for under $100 and added a Samsung DVD drive for $20, but I'm still a tick under $1400 for the whole thing.

All is now ordered.


----------



## DaddyO (Jul 2, 2014)

Had to wait an unexpectedly long time to get my pre-ordered CPU. Finally came, started my build, and as expected, a problem arose.

The Nashua cooling fan blocked the closest RAM slot. I'll have to look for an alternative.


----------



## TravB (Jul 2, 2014)

DaddyO @ Wed Jul 02 said:


> Had to wait an unexpectedly long time to get my pre-ordered CPU. Finally came, started my build, and as expected, a problem arose.
> 
> The Nashua cooling fan blocked the closest RAM slot. I'll have to look for an alternative.



Some memory suppliers offer "low profile" versions of memory modules that may provide enough clearance for the CPU cooler.


----------



## DaddyO (Jul 3, 2014)

TravB @ Wed Jul 02 said:


> DaddyO @ Wed Jul 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Had to wait an unexpectedly long time to get my pre-ordered CPU. Finally came, started my build, and as expected, a problem arose.
> ...



Thanks for the tip, but I already bought and installed the memory. I'm happy with that. I'll have to look at alternative CPU coolers. I'll see how temperatures go with the stock fan and no overclocking for now. If temperatures are not acceptable, I'll be forced to act. If not, it can wait.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jul 3, 2014)

Have a look at Thermalright's True Spirit 140 Power. It's quite cheap for a high-end cooler and relatively thin too.

http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/true_spirit_140_power.html (http://www.thermalright.com/html/produc ... power.html)


----------



## Pietro (Jul 4, 2014)

Looks like you ordered extra case fans from Fractal? The Define R4 comes with 2 pretty much silent ones, that can handle cooling the insides more than enough, so seems to be no practical reason to buy and install extra ones.

I used to have 1 passively cooled, gaming graphics card, and there was never a problem of overheating. Same with 2 low-performance cards, that I have now.

- Piotr


----------



## DaddyO (Jul 4, 2014)

Pietro @ Fri Jul 04 said:


> Looks like you ordered extra case fans from Fractal? The Define R4 comes with 2 pretty much silent ones, that can handle cooling the insides more than enough, so seems to be no practical reason to buy and install extra ones.
> 
> I used to have 1 passively cooled, gaming graphics card, and there was never a problem of overheating. Same with 2 low-performance cards, that I have now.
> 
> - Piotr



Thanks for your comments, Piotr.

As it happens it turns out to be a good thing I ordered extra fans. My Define R4 came with only one front fan instead of 2. As a novice at computer building (my only other build was years ago and a non-DAW budget build) it seemed prudent to hedge my bets. If not, little harm done, they don't cost much.

I also ended up adding a 250 GB Samasung 840 Evo for the main drive (OS & Programs) and an ASUS Radeon R7 250 1GB DDR5 graphics card.

The build is going slowly but surely. I should have it all finished up this weekend.


----------



## Pietro (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah, one fan in the front and one in the back. I have the same case. There is a lot of space inside, so they are very efficient. But no harm done - and in case you want it more silent, you are good to unplug one.

- Piotr


----------



## DaddyO (Jul 4, 2014)

Pietro @ Fri Jul 04 said:


> Yeah, one fan in the front and one in the back. I have the same case. There is a lot of space inside, so they are very efficient. But no harm done - and in case you want it more silent, you are good to unplug one.
> 
> - Piotr



Ah, I mistook what you were saying, thinking you meant two fans in the front (in addition to the one in the back). So in reality I got what I should have. Thanks.


----------

